# Color Me Very Impressed



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I mentioned in another thread that about in 1992 I met a little girl named Faraday Rosenberg in English Harbor. She was spending the winter with her mother and a new born baby brother on the family's Valiant 40 Ghost Boat.

Well in about 3 hrs or so Faraday will cross the line 5th in the Rolex Sydney to Hobart Race. She is skipper on Wild Oates X and has the first all female "professional" crew ever to enter the race. 

Of course I can't say I actually know Faraday..., she was about 7 or 8 when I last saw her. But she clearly became a world class yachtswoman.

Congratulations Faraday!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Alive has pulled .4 NM ahead of Wild Oates X with 30 miles to go. This is gonna be a nail bitter.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

O.K. Keep us posted! This would be cool to see . . .


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Wild Oates X finished 6th behind Alive (1 mile behind). They were, I believe identical boats, and traded places during the course of the race. Wild Oates X apparently lost a spinnaker which would have been handy in the last 30 miles of the race.

Anyway you cut it this was a first... and very impressive showing by this all female crew. They want to enter in 2019 with hopes of wining.


----------

